# P0599 p00b6 fan running to beat the band



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Less than a month for last service I would go back and request them to do a recheck. If tstat was under warranty wouldnt the sensor be covered also. I dont know much on this powertrain warranty but it wouldnt hurt to ask your dealer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Gofish, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your sensor. If you would like for me to reach out to your Chevrolet dealership on your behalf about this concern, please let me know. You can private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and Chevrolet dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gofish (Apr 22, 2014)

I case anyone else is looking for the answer. Dealership just called and they say it is the radiator coolant sensor (hope they're right) 
Wanted $237. installed. told them I would pay the $94 and ordered there part for $50 and will install. Oh well


----------



## Rossichevy (Jun 2, 2014)

[h=2]2012 Cruze LS - Error Code P0599 - Fan Thermostate[/h]I have a similar problem. 2012 Cruze LS engine light is on & radiator fan runs constantly even when car is first started and cold. I have a scanner and the error code is P0599. This code refers to the fan thermostat and that makes sense.
The car is just over two years old with just under 49000 miles on it. So the basic 36000 mile warranty is over. Is this fan thermostat part of the powertrain warranty or any other GM warranty? I have seen other blogs about others having this issue.
Thanks​


----------



## Tom-Cruze (May 17, 2013)

"P" codes=powertrain
Powertrain Warranty= 5yrs/100,000 miles

Should be No charge.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Tom-Cruze said:


> "P" codes=powertrain
> Powertrain Warranty= 5yrs/100,000 miles
> 
> Should be No charge.


Legit? All p codes are covered under powertrain???


----------



## Tom-Cruze (May 17, 2013)

Some dealers will charge for repairs that clearly fall under the powertrain warranty, banking on the fact people are unaware of what is covered.
Code breakdown:http://edgeproducts.com/app/uploads/2014/08/customer_support_article-pdf-40.pdf


----------



## JennaB78 (Jul 27, 2021)

Rossichevy said:


> [h=2]2012 Cruze LS - Error Code P0599 - Fan Thermostate[/h]
> I have a similar problem. 2012 Cruze LS engine light is on & radiator fan runs constantly even when car is first started and cold. I have a scanner and the error code is P0599. This code refers to the fan thermostat and that makes sense.​
> The car is just over two years old with just under 49000 miles on it. So the basic 36000 mile warranty is over. Is this fan thermostat part of the powertrain warranty or any other GM warranty? I have seen other blogs about others having this issue.​
> Thanks​


What was the fix for this?


----------

